# Gender Neutral Restooms



## JPohling (Dec 7, 2016)

Evidently on March 17th 2017 a new law regarding identification of single user restrooms as "all gender"  will go into effect.   The geometric sign looks to be just the triangle over the circle like you would have for a "unisex"  but the tactile sign indicates "all genders"  or "gender neutral"  or "gender inclusive"  etc.

Doesn't "unisex" cover this?  (one sex)  this is getting out of hand..............


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 7, 2016)

*unisex*

[yoo-nuh-seks] 

Examples
Word Origin
See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
adjective
1.
of, designed, or suitable for both sexes; not distinguishing between male and female; undifferentiated as to sex :


I think it does


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2016)

New federal law? State law? Law of the land? Law of the jungle?


----------



## JPohling (Dec 7, 2016)

California AB-1732 seems to require updated signage.  Curious that there is no mention of the existing "unisex" signage that is in use.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 7, 2016)

I think the signage is a moon AND a star.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 8, 2016)

If all washrooms are required to be unisex or all genders or whatever else you want to call them, can't we just call it a washroom? there is no need to label what gender they are for if they are for all genders right?


----------



## steveray (Dec 8, 2016)

Canda doesn't keep this?

[P] 2902.2 Separate facilities. Where plumbing fixtures are
required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex.
Exceptions:
1. Separate facilities shall not be required for dwelling
units and sleeping units.
2. Separate facilities shall not be required in structures
or tenant spaces with a total occupant load, including
both employees and customers, of 15 or less.


----------



## JBI (Dec 8, 2016)

tmurray said:


> If all washrooms are required to be unisex or all genders or whatever else you want to call them, can't we just call it a washroom? there is no need to label what gender they are for if they are for all genders right?



Not all, only single user.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 8, 2016)

Love the Canadians, small business sensitive.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 8, 2016)

steveray said:


> Canda doesn't keep this?
> 
> [P] 2902.2 Separate facilities. Where plumbing fixtures are
> required, separate facilities shall be provided for each sex.
> ...



We have our own code and it states water closets must be provided for each sex and then gives rules on how to divide the occupancy load into male and female (usually 50/50 split) and provides the number of water closets to meet each sex at the occupancy load. There is no requirement to provide a separate facility, just that the number of water closets be provided. How they want to provide them is their decision. I just make sure the right number is there.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 8, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Love the Canadians, small business sensitive.



The Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms (the basis of our legal apparatus) provides for protection from discrimination for any identifiable minority. It's more that I don't want to end up in federal court on a charter challenge. That's not a hill I'm willing to die on. As long as the right number of water closets are provided, a business will allocate them as it best suits their interests and that meets the health objective of this section of the code.


----------



## steveray (Dec 8, 2016)

I know the later IBC is making this better, hopefully at some point it goes away with the exceptions of the occupancies where the ratios are much different...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ADAguy (Dec 8, 2016)

"Brilliant"


----------



## JCraver (Dec 8, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


>





That was perfect.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm a pretty socially conservative guy, but I've got no problems at all for making _single occupancy_ toilet rooms gender neutral, unisex, whatever.  It maximizes their availability for use, and it gives me another opportunity to leave the seat up.

Also:
Under the old code, a unisex restroom was only allowed for 10 or fewer occupants
Under the new California law, one single occupancy restroom (sink, toilet, urinal) should now work for 15 occupants: 7.5 male, 7.5 female, both able to use a single occupancy "gender neutral" as per CPC Table 422.1.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> "Brilliant"



Ayup...............


----------



## Fort (Dec 16, 2016)

JPohling said:


> The geometric sign looks to be just the triangle over the circle like you would have for a "unisex" but the tactile sign indicates "all genders" or "gender neutral" or "gender inclusive" etc.



I disagree that the tactile sign would need to include the word "gender" or any variation on that. It could just say "RESTROOM." 

The California AB-1732  says that single accommodation restrooms "shall be identified as all-gender toilet facilities by signage that complies with Title 24 of the California Code of Regulations..." 

The CBC does not have any signage that says "gender." It has the unisex triangle over circle geometric symbol sign per 2016 CBC 11B-703.7.2.6.3, so that is all you would really need. CBC defines unisex as "single-user or family." The tactile wall sign can then just have the ISA and say "RESTROOM" with braille below. 

How are you planning to interpret this in your jurisdiction?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=all..._b4vnQAhVY1mMKHcW_AB4QsAQILA&biw=1280&bih=800


----------



## Fort (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the google search Mark, but the question is are the actually required? We know the sign shops would be happy to sell them to us, but does AB-1732 mandate this type of language? What do the lawyers say?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2016)

Fort said:


> ...are they actually required?


In CA, yes, in April.


----------

